# Prep-free fence stain?



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

My grandmother asked me to fix her 16 year old fence. I will be repairing some sagging areas, replacing some broken boards, and maybe staining it.

What I need to know is if there is a stain like Behr or Olympic that will last, and doesn't need ANY prep. Just spray it on and it covers for 30 years.

The other question is how to keep the spray from getting on the neighbors sidewalk or house. My ideas are either throw a tarp over the other side of the fence or set up a cheap canopy with sides on it to keep wind out and spray in.

Thanks. I know the stain is probably a hard one so any other ideas are appreciated. I'm not totally opposed to NOT using stain but I would like to in order to hide the fact that I used new boards to patch.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Sadly there's nothing that will last 30 years. Well maybe a concrete wall.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Rather than spray try rolling it. Much less mess and risk of overspray in neighbors yard.

On the other hand the new boards will weather in 4-6 months enough that they will match. So leaving them would be okay as well. I do periodic repairs on mine and just let mother nature do her thing.

As far as no prep, and expecting a finish to last. You get out of it what you put into it. 30 year finish, probably what BurblyBob posted, not likely.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I wasn't really expecting that to exist. Is there a way to speed up the process of aging?

I know that it is one of the fences that is temporary, but replacing it totally is out of my skill or time range and my grandmother's budget. Honestly, 16 years sounds pretty good to me.


----------

